# Car MOT / Emissions tests



## nhs84 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi 

We bought a car in Athens about 14 months ago.
We live on Paros and the car is insured at our Paros address and we've paid road tax.

How often do cars need to get an MOT and emissions tests?
I don't think there is a centre on the island to do these. So do I need to go to Athens which is expensive?

I've heard that cars on the island are exempt, but guess they need to be registered here or is proof of address enough?
If the car is registered in Athens, how do I change the registration to Paros if needed?
What documents are needed?

Is there anything else I need to do with the car apart from insurance, tax & emissions/MOT tests?

Thanks again


----------

